# Fraternity Hazing Investigation



## ttb1112 (Sep 29, 2017)

I'm working on a short story about a boy who dies from traumatic brain injury after a night of hazing at a fraternity (inspired by the Timothy Piazza incident at Penn State a few months ago). But the story is from the perspective of his roommate. I was wondering how exactly a roommate would be questioned in a scenario like this. He isn't present at the fraternity when the death happens. He just knows the boy was hanging out at the fraternity for a few months and then this happened. So he's not involved in anything, but I'm assuming he'd be interviewed about the roommate's behavior and involvement with the frat leading up to this event. But how many times would he be interviewed and by whom? A copy, a detective, a district attorney? Any input would be welcome!


----------



## Jack of all trades (Oct 2, 2017)

I read the reports of the Penn State incident. Based on those reports, I doubt the roommate of the victim was interviewed. Only those at the party were likely interviewed.

Hope this helps.


----------

